

CoffeeScript 1.6.0 is out, with Source Map support - joshuacc
http://coffeescript.org/#changelog?1.6.0

======
MikeKusold
I find it interesting that Jason Walton was credited with bringing source maps
to CoffeeScript. What happened to Michael Ficarra's CoffeeScript Redux?

~~~
joshuacc
Redux is still on ongoing effort, but Redux is about more than just source
maps. It is also about redesigning the compiler to be more flexible and
extensible.

If you're interested, I suggest subscribing to the Github notifications.
They're often quite informative.
<https://github.com/michaelficarra/CoffeeScriptRedux/issues>

